# the magic of the holga



## manda (Jul 8, 2003)

so as per warned I did forget to take the lens cap off

http://shutterfly.diary-x.com/journal.cgi?entry=20030706


----------



## voodoocat (Jul 8, 2003)

Gotta love the Holga


----------



## Dew (Jul 8, 2003)

hehehehehe


----------



## photobug (Jul 8, 2003)

Holgas have lens caps? Wow, what a deal for $20!


----------



## manda (Jul 9, 2003)

yeah! built in flash too!!!!
and....aperture settings..wait for it....
sunny and cloudy!


----------

